# Suspended for red hair....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*
Red hair spurs 'natural' color debate*

_EDITOR'S NOTE: After meeting with school officials on Friday, Kelicia Franklin told News 8 her daughter was permitted to return to class at North Crowley High School without changing the color of her hair._

FORT WORTH - Meisha Franklin said her senior year at North Crowley High School was off to a good start-until she was called into the principal's office on Thursday.

"At first I thought it was my dress code, because my shirt was kind of out a little bit," she said.

But the problem didn't have anything to do with what Franklin was wearing. Instead, the problem was focused on her head.

Principal Trent Lovette said Meisha's hair violated the code that states no "unnatural" hair colors are allowed.

"You want students to look their best," Lovette said.

Meisha's mother, Kelicia Franklin-a church youth director and state office employee-said the policy has left her confused. "When I go to the workplace, I look presentable," she said.

Mother and daughter color their hair the same shade of red, which Kelicia Franklin said she finds a tasteful choice for many African-American women. "If you are going to continue to have African-American students in your school, you need to learn their culture," she said.

Meisha's mom also said she was bothered by the school's definition of "natural." Lovette said for black students, the rules would permit blonde hair.

"So, you're telling me my daughter has to have 'natural' hair color, or it has to be blonde?" Franklin asked.

Lovette said he is sticking by the wording of the code. "We want to eliminate as many distractions as possible," he said. "We need students to be about success at school."

Lovette said every day Meisha shows up at school with red hair, she will have to serve an in-school suspension. Her mother was scheduled to discuss the issue with school officials on Friday.

Lovette said the dress code was crafted by a team that included parents and teachers. He would not say how many other students have been disciplined for similar hair infractions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

School rules are so stupid. At my school we have rules about the colors we can wear to school. Can't wear anything red or blue. I can sort of understand why they have those rules at the jr. high and high school, but why is it like that at the elementary schools. I mean come on do you think a 6 year old is going to do a gang shooting from his tricycle. Dumbass schools.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

We had a 13 y/o boy involved in a gang shooting (Not an innocent bystander. He was involved) a couple months back across the street from my house. Apparently a Bloods vs. Crips thing.

On Topic:

Her hair isn't "outrageous". The color doesn't stand out all that much like a bright red would. I think the school staff is being a little uptight.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

If a white kid had that color, no one would say anything. I think this entire issue is silly.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> If a white kid had that color, no one would say anything. I think this entire issue is silly.


Both of my sons and my wife (a teacher) went to school everyday with red hair. No hassles from the the staff.

But yeah, they're white folks.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I think her hair looks fine. My wife is a teacher and kids, in our area anyway, have pushed the scant clothing, and weird hair issue too far for too long, but as is the norm the bureaucrats over corrected the situation.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

They just want everyone to be the same. I guess they don't like individuality.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

The silly thing is that colored hair isn't outrageous anymore. The guy that took my order at a local sub shop a couple days ago had dyed his hair jet black and then highlighted the tips bright blue, it looked great and certainly wouldn't be distracting to anyone except possibly the older teachers. The younger generation sets the trends but this one isn't new and hasn't been for some time, people just havn't adapted to something they don't like. Now I see people with bright pink or green hair and its normal. Teachers and politicians need to stop spazzin out over something that at this point is old school....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is horrible! I find it amazing that you have to have your natural hair color or BLONDE! WTF is that? I think some people need to start using their brain and stop wearing the white hood.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> ...some people need to start using their brain ...


YUP!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Everyone needs to understand that "staff" and "teachers" Do NOT make the rules, Code of Conduct, dress code, etc. Those issues are decided buy school board (read...NOT educators) members that are voted in office by the community. So if a rule is good, stupid, bad, ridiculous, etc., please do not blame the "teachers". The people that enforce the rules may or may not agree with them. Arguing with a teacher about a school district rule (policy in this case) is like arguing with a police officer about the speed limit. Just my $.02 worth.

Edit: Sounds like they came to a resolution before this student received any consequences. This happened on Thursday and she was allowed back in class on Friday.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ya know, I graduated high school about 10 years ago, and the rules for hair color have not changed. I wasn't even allowed to put highlights in my hair when I was in high school. It had to be the color the good Lord gave me. A young lady came to school with pink hair, where she was then forced to go to the bathroom and try to wash it out with water in the sink. When it didn't come out she was suspended until it washed out or she colored her hair back to her natural color. And the kid's mom didn't say a thing about it. Rules are rules. You are in school... not a fashion show. If you want to color your hair when you are out of school - or even in college, like I did - then fine. 

Basically... this young lady needs to get over it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess I will be the odd man out, I think that strick dress codes are great even uniforms. Schools are to learn they are not fashion shows or MTV. I want my tax dollars spent on making sure that the students learn to do math,can read and write, understand that our gov't is a consistutional republic, and what that means. They can be individuals and express themselves on thier own money and thier own time. All the greatest artist,musicians, compossoers had very rigid educational backgrounds to learn discipline themselves to do what they did.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> All the greatest artist,musicians, compossoers had very rigid educational backgrounds to learn discipline themselves to do what they did.


Who are you referring to? It seems that the newer generation of singers and artists have very different backgrounds from what you describe.



SuckLead said:


> Basically... this young lady needs to get over it.


I had no such rules in high school and if you do not have a problem with the principle saying "for black students, the rules would permit blonde hair." Then there is something wrong with you. To me this is plain racism. Following this his logic, red hair should be fine seeing as how it is a "natural" color. I think this issue goes beyond not abiding to the dress code.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

From what I have heard of they noise on the radio lately it proves my point


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, lets just settle the whole thing by letting me dye my hair green, and then we can get one w/ it 

Of course - the Judge I work for won't be too happy


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Everyone needs to understand that "staff" and "teachers" Do NOT make the rules, Code of Conduct, dress code, etc. Those issues are decided buy school board (read...NOT educators) members that are voted in office by the community. So if a rule is good, stupid, bad, ridiculous, etc., please do not blame the "teachers". The people that enforce the rules may or may not agree with them.


The key word is discretion


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> From what I have heard of they noise on the radio lately it proves my point


lol works for me


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ya know, I put highlights in my hair


~ ya know, I bet thats the 1st time thats been posted on this forum...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

> I had no such rules in high school and if you do not have a problem with the principle saying "for black students, the rules would permit blonde hair." Then there is something wrong with you. To me this is plain racism. Following this his logic, red hair should be fine seeing as how it is a "natural" color. I think this issue goes beyond not abiding to the dress code.


No no... it isn't just a "natural" color. When I was in school it had to be _your_ natural hair color. If you were born with brown hair, it had better stay brown through high school, and the same shade of brown you were born with. Even lightening the shade of your hair was forbidden. And I do not see a problem with that, nor do I see it as racist in any way. The rules apply to everyone regardless of what color your skin is. School isn't the place for a fashion show. If you don't like the color of your hair, fine. You have your entire adult life to change the color. We even had girls who had hair that turned almost completely completely gray by the age of 16, and they had to leave it that way. Natural color or not, there is more important things going on in high school than your hair color.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Did you not see the quote? "for black students, the rules would permit blonde hair."

Blond is NOT her natural hair color.

If the issue was just about dress code then it would not be as big an issue.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Did you not see the quote? "for black students, the rules would permit blonde hair."
> 
> Blond is NOT her natural hair color.
> 
> If the issue was just about dress code then it would not be as big an issue.


No actually, I only skimmed the article. So I didn't see all the quotes, sorry. I guess you can sue me or whatever it is you do. And I agree, blonde on a student who does not have naturally blonde hair should not be permitted, either. But on another level, if they are permitting any color seen as "natural," than so be it. The red she has in her hair is not a natural shade of red. It is closer to a Manic Panic Vampire Red than a natural shade of red. No one on God's green Earth has fire engine red hair naturally. As long as other students are allowed to color their hair "natural" hair colors, than it isn't a big deal. And if the article stated they can't, then sue me a second time.

As for me, I've stated my piece and this is becoming uncivil, so I am done with the thread. This isn't a big enough deal to be arguing over.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> No actually, I only skimmed the article. So I didn't see all the quotes, sorry. I guess you can sue me or whatever it is you do. And I agree, blonde on a student who does not have naturally blonde hair should not be permitted, either. But on another level, if they are permitting any color seen as "natural," than so be it. The red she has in her hair is not a natural shade of red. It is closer to a Manic Panic Vampire Red than a natural shade of red. No one on God's green Earth has fire engine red hair naturally. As long as other students are allowed to color their hair "natural" hair colors, than it isn't a big deal. And if the article stated they can't, then sue me a second time.


:roll:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> :roll:


Roll 'em all you want if that helps you sleep tonight.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Roll 'em all you want if that helps you sleep tonight.
> 
> Goodnight folks.


Have a good night. I do not mean to make you angry but it seems that your reaching to make what happen right and talking about what shade is natural instead of accepting what the issue really is. Again, I don't wanna make you mad. I enjoy your posts! Well...most :mrgreen:

Night!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Have a good night. I do not mean to make you angry but it seems that your reaching to make what happen right and talking about what shade is natural instead of accepting what the issue really is. Again, I don't wanna make you mad. I enjoy your posts! Well...most :mrgreen:
> 
> Night!


The issue is that we see two different issues here. And with that, I'm dropping the whole thing. We'll have to agree to disagree on it.

Night!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on it.
> 
> Night!


I guess so! lol Night!


----------

